# Mixed breed herds?



## Alexz7272 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello again friends! 

May be another dumb question but in your opinions, is there any reason someone should not have a multi-breed herd? As of the moment it is all does and of course a buck would be kept separate for breeding purposes, but we are not going that route just yet. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## TAH (Jul 11, 2016)

Not a dumb question at all. I have 3 alpines does a Lamancha mix doe and a Oberhasli buck. I let them all run together. I personally like having a mixed herd. Yes I would like to keep my buck separate but at this time it is not possible. @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 11, 2016)

I just have one breed but I know a lot of folks with multiple breeds


----------



## babsbag (Jul 11, 2016)

I have Alpines and LaMancha does and one buck of each breed. I also have a Nigerian Dwarf buck so I can breed Mini Alpines. My first three goats (I now have 40) were Togg/Alpine crosses. They is no reason in the world not to have a mixed herd if that is what you want.  I may even breed some mini LaManchas this year too.


----------



## Epona142 (Jul 11, 2016)

Many people like to keep several breeds. We keep Nigerian Dwarves and La Manchas here, although the Nigerian Dwarves are my personal breed, and the La Mancha are the dairy's powerhouse milkers. If you're a casual keeper, there is very little downside to having a "confetti" herd, and often quite fun.

However, if you decide to become serious, as they say, about improving a breed, showing, breeding, etc, often we find it much more simplistic and streamlined to focus on one or two breeds. But this is a personal choice, as are most things.

I always fancied having at least one of each major recognized breed, and who knows, perhaps some day I will.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 11, 2016)

Epona142 said:


> I always fancied having at least one of each major recognized breed, and who knows, perhaps some day I will.



When I get the dairy done my son suggested that I have a doe from each breed and offer milk tasting from each breed. Might be fun and a good excuse to buy more goats, but I need a quiet Nubian.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 11, 2016)

We have dwarfs, mini manchas, mini nubians, lamanchas, Nubian & Kikos.

Our Kikos live separate though.

@Epona142  is right if you want a breeding program it is easier with one or two breeds. I am in a dilemma because I have so many and cannot bare to not have the breeds I have and just go to one or two. It makes it very hard. 

The only downside is when kid rearing. We bottle feed and the wean times are very different for the 3 "sizes" we keep. We also like free choice feed for our growing babies... the Nigies are little porkers and take everything from the standards and minis. We have to separate them now because the Nigies are so fat.

I LOVE Lamanchas. They are MY breed, and the mini manchas. But no way no how will I not have Nigies or my Nubian. I did just sell my Alpine though. She was a sweetie but it was better for her and me that she go to my friend.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 11, 2016)

babsbag said:


> When I get the dairy done my son suggested that I have a doe from each breed and offer milk tasting from each breed. Might be fun and a good excuse to buy more goats, but I need a quiet Nubian.



You are not getting Ruby! 

But I am working on getting a buck for her. So far all her kids are quiet like her.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jul 11, 2016)

Not a dumb question.  I started with just nigis,  then bought  a few mini Alpines and now am looking for an Oberhasli.  I have a Nigerian buck


----------

